# Rev 13:16-17



## The Mexican Puritan (May 21, 2010)

My choice of words was improper. I apologize for the way I worded things.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 21, 2010)

Huh?

AMR


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 21, 2010)

The Mexican Puritan said:


> i asked for input. bunch of amils here and yet no one can answer this. cowards. afraid your amil position won't hold, is it?


 
It would appear that you received at least one answer in your previous post here. Maybe you should look before making accusations.


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 21, 2010)

what is it with these west coast guys?


----------



## au5t1n (May 21, 2010)

Well, at least he has a pretty cool username.


----------



## Peairtach (May 21, 2010)

I'm an amil with strong postmil leanings (an amil-postmil) and I tried to answer your Q. I believe that the Millennium covers the whole period between Christ's First and Second Advents, but that things will slowly get better as the Church leavens the whole World.

You've also got to remember that there will be differences among amils anyway on such a Q.

You can be amil and yet be preterist, idealist, historicist, or futurist or a sort of combo on some of these tricky Qs.

On your Q, I'm sort of preterist, historicist, idealist, futurist, as I believe the Beast of Christian persecution by the world had a particular manifestation in Nero, but continues to appear throughout this era in manifold forms, and will only be finally defeated by Christ by His Word, Spirit, Providence and through His Church at some point in the future.

Plus, Revelation's a difficult book and there is always more to learn, so learn things with a pinch of salt handy.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 22, 2010)

> i asked for input. bunch of amils here and yet no one can answer this. cowards. afraid your amil position won't hold, is it?





The Mexican Puritan said:


> My choice of words was improper. I apologize for the way I worded things.


 


Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Huh?
> 
> AMR


I searched your posts and found none asking for "input" on this topic. Where have you asked for this input?

AMR


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 22, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> > i asked for input. bunch of amils here and yet no one can answer this. cowards. afraid your amil position won't hold, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He had a previous post, which I included in a link in my post above, that asked a question regarding Rev. 13:16-17. Richard answered it as he did here.


----------

